# Bumble bee shrimp collecting trip (In Viet Nam)



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Not my post,

But now you know where are they coming from. The collection area is not protected but you have to know the location.

****************************************************************************************************
The trip started at 9AM at "Huế" city - the ex-capital of Viet Nam and the place that the Cryptocoryne Vietnamensis is found,the collecting field is about 30 minutes driving(or i can say riding ) from the city










And this is the first sight :


















You know.......how hard it is to take a macro shot with a little mini small model 









The shrimps is so bold that they can stand on his hand 









Much of shrimp,huh ? Just one swing 









You can see there are alot of shimps in this little hole.









And the second sight :
Nice view,eh ?










And nice shrimp too 









Another hole










With another lots of shrimp :


















And here are the shrimps that they tooks :









P/S One more pic :









Have fun

http://thuysinh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1043


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neat 

It's funny how here they're up for sasle for $5 - $10 a peice, and back where they're from they're just critters on the side fo the highway. . . 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice colourations.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful scenery.. thanks for sharing. 

One day I want to go collecting in the amazon or somewhere in the old world. What a dream!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wish it was that easy for us....


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Great... seeing that now I that makes me want more...


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting these wonderful pictures.

I noticed a couple of reddish shrimp in the crowd in one of the pictures, the one under the caption "And nice shrimp, too", so I guess both forms are found in nature.

It's interesting that there appear to be no aquatic plants in this biotope -- just algae on the rocks.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm, too bad there are no close up shots. I'd really like to have a better look at them close up.
Now I know where source of the new King Kong and Panda Bee shrimps are coming. Those guys probably cross breeding them to these guys.
Most of you problably have not follow the shrimps craz in Asia.
But a nice King Kong, Panda CRS can go for a good $500 US each. Here is what they looked like:









*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember seeing some of those panda/king kongs on sale in some foreign currency on a website. All I said to myself was "I hope that is in yen"...

I want to try my hand and breed some of those myself in the future. Anyone know how many generations it usually takes?

And if I'm successful... "cheap" $100 shrimps anyone?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> I want to try my hand and breed some of those myself in the future. Anyone know how many generations it usually takes?


It would take quite sometime to selective breed to produce those. Since pretty much you are just waiting for point mutations....which unless you have a controlled method of induction of mutations, you are pretty much waiting for nature to do its thing..

and once you get that mutation (keep in mind that chances are it will take more than one mutation to produce those), you will need to figure out how to fix that mutation and protect fertility.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It would be done the same way as anything else - large numbers and selective breeding/culling. You'd have to have a large number of these shrimp and hope for some genetic instability to produce a mutation in colouration. That's the first step - the next one would be to produce a line that breeds true -ie, holds the pattern after successive generations, usually accomplished by breeding specimens that both show that colouration together. The latter is the hard part - it's relatively easy to pluck a few mutated ones out of a thousand, but to get them to stably express that mutation/new colouration is the hard part.

Often unscrupulous breeders will sell these first stage mutations - so their offspring do not breed true. A real line-bred specimen will always* have that colouration. *unless their offspring is mutated too


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah that sounded a lot more detailed than I probably needed =P

All that was in my head was 
1. Get a ton of em.
2. Get a ton of tanks and split em up.
3. Breed em and pick out the ones with the favoured trait. (more black in this case)
4. Breed the ones with the desired traits 
5. Repeat. 
6. Occasionally diversify the gene pool a bit so they're not all messed up in the bad way.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah...only if so simple..


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

WiyRay said:


> Ah that sounded a lot more detailed than I probably needed =P
> 
> All that was in my head was
> 1. Get a ton of em.
> ...


Then you sell them for only $ 100.00 ?? LOL 
- guess thats the reason the pandas are selling for $ 500 - $ 600 each 

and i cant even keep the CRS babies alive. -

but still looking for the Black crystal or the golden bee


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

look at the price of this Black King Kong shrimp 198,000 yen = $2,200.00/ea USA. And they are sold out already.

http://cozypara.ocnk.net/product/493


----------

